# WTF?! CB Freeman Park passes $100 this year



## citizensoldier16 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm so pissed right now. Went to get my Freeman Park pass today and was told that they are $100 ALL YEAR. It used to be $60 until April 1st so that residents could get them cheaper...then they went up to $100 for the tourists. No longer! They are now $100 for everybody. 

I, for one, did not purchase a FP pass this year, and probably won't. I'll just go down to the south end near Fort Fisher. 

Anybody else angered by this?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...they be in business to make MONEY....not FRIENDS!!!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I quit that habit a few years ago. Got tired of the zoo and drunks. 

Bill


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have bought one four years running now and will not this year. I know that I won't hurt the wallet of Carolina Beach but I am making my point. Now I will have to go elsewhere to see drunk frat boys and rather ample sized college girls getting snockered in the sun on the surf.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

They must be taking lessions from NPS....


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

i did not buy mine this year.. a first for me considering i live a mile from it..i,m not sure any locals are buying them .. the fishing is better on the south end anyway..


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Alexy said:


> They must be taking lessions from NPS....


+1!!!!


----------



## Putter (Aug 23, 2009)

Fees for BS permits are killing the Outer Banks as well.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..just TOO MANY PEOPLE down here now and this IS a way to CONTROL the crowds.....this county is INFESTED with "NEW TO THE AREAS".............


----------

